# incorrect device driver Windows 10, March 8, 2017



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...soft-wpd/9f900903-50d8-4935-939d-5dbf8d6bd1d0



> An incorrect device driver was released for Windows 10, on March 8, 2017, that affected a small group of users with connected phones or portable devices. After installation, these devices are not detected properly by Windows 10, but are affected in no other way.
> 
> We removed the driver from Windows Update the same day, but if the driver had already installed, you may still be having this issue.


----------



## simian (Sep 10, 2017)

As a matter of course and regular practice, and because Im well versed/experienced Windows associated shenanigans and of course take on this role by actively keeping the best drivers installed for devices and configuration, I just block driver updates from Microsoft.

Every other day, I resolve issue where Windows update constantly installs broken drivers bypassing the working version installed and this is a most pertinent issue because the way Windows 10 update removes all control to handle these things, leaving only Group Policy or Registry edits to block this forever broken practice/policy that MS has.


----------

